# Aftermarket Power Bob-Tach?



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket Power Bob-Tach system that you could buy? I have an S175 that already has the factory wiring harness for it but the dealership wants $1700 for the locking cylinder, hoses and hydrolic valve. I'm fishing in the dark here and would like to get this done before winter. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

here's one http://products.ceattachments.com/C...=filter&catKey=15901&filterDispName=Hydraulic Quick Attach
but i know there are some others


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

another http://www.horstwelding.com/hla_items.php?id=262


----------

